# Picture Update



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

I haven't given a picture update of the boys in a while, so I thought it was about time. They are doing great, being their usual buttheaded, yet endearing selves, hating the snow, and eating. It was actually warm today, around 35, so they were enjoying themselves more than usual. I have, by their standards, been a very bad goat momma lately. I haven't let them out of the pen in over a week, usually they are out for at least 45 minutes every day. Since the snow is melting a bit, they had a jolly good time running pell mell around the field! It was so funny! Especially Melino- he reminds me of a huge horse thundering around he is going so FAST! He's really grown these last few months,getting pretty muscular too. The Nigerians just hop their way around, the chubby little things that they are.

You're here! Good! You have no idea how HUNGRY we all are!










The little brats know how to undo the latch, and were quite determined to get past the other barrier










Comje on, how cruel can you be? We want out!










Well, since that didn't work, maybe looking pitiful will










Ooh, what's this? An apple? YUM










So, then I let them out to play

Melino tried the apple too (look at those lips lol)










Then Shanti finished it










Well, I'm free... now what should I do?










There's no grain left..










...so the only thing to do is..

RUN

...going...










...going...










...gone...










More coming (sorry there are so many  )


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

They are looking so great Emily! Awwww. What sweeties . And thanks for all the pics! I love them .


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

LOl they are so cute. Melino looks like on of my doe kids from teo years ago, at least in his body color. Lyric was really dark too. His face looks almost identical to lyrics younger sister from last spring. It was almost as if i was looking at trill when i looked at the pics of melino!
Beth


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

After a while I called them back and Pace and Melino came in like good little goats. Shanti, however, was being extremely naughty and, in a sudden surge of rebellion, completely ignored me










Life is tough living on the outside










Going to greet my dad who is coming from work to say hello










Pace watches whistfully










So I ignored him back, trying to make him jealous

Melino showing off his pine limb which he has dutifully spent days stripping the bark










Pace (note Shanti outside the pen... still 'on the run')



















Maaam, I want more hay!










He stayed there stubbornly (for a few seconds, anyway) even though I just filled the hayracks in the shed, since it was evening










On another note, look who came crawling back... "please, can I come back in?"










Guess what.. more coming... only a few though


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Starting to get dark










Ghost goats!!! Gasp!










One more of Melino










The here's Gus, the puppy I watched this weekend. The goats were very curious of him, and he acted all tough until he got "up close and personal" when he realized he was only the size of their heads lol



















That's all folks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

adorable! I cant wait for my camera to arrive so I can take pictures again. 

I always love your captions you put with the pictures


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Too cute! I love those little guys! My sheep always try to find a way to stay out of the pen so I know exactly how that feels! LOL.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They all look so cute and happy!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

LOL yeah Emily your captions are hilarious!! Those are so great . Silly Shanti!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Your boys are soooo spoiled!! Melino is looking alot like the wether my mom had til 2 years ago, Buck was massive and he passed at 11 years old. Melino is sure gonna be a big boy!! They are all so sweet!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Warm! At 35! It got 71 degrees today yipee! Anyways... the boys look wonderful (as usual) Melino has such personality!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Cute pictures!!!


----------

